# Animal Cell Culture Report of Myostatin HMP



## LabpeRep (Oct 11, 2012)

This  thread provides the background of Myostatin HMP, explanations of current  production, and the brief review of research that has been conducted at  Labpe Peptide.


*Background*



*Myostatin* (also known as *growth differentiation factor 8*, abbreviated *GDF-8*) is a protein that in humans is encoded by the *MSTN* gene. It isproduced primarily in skeletal muscle cells, circulates in the blood and acts on muscle tissue.


        The myostatin propeptide is  known to bind and inhibit myostatin in vitro. This interaction is  relevant in vivo, with a majority (>70%) of myostatin in serum bound  to its propeptide acting as a negative regulator of myostatin.  Recombinant human Myostatin Propeptide is a non-glycosylated protein,  containing 244 amino acids, with a molecular weight of 27.8 kDa.


        Below is some research that has been done those are generally available online as well.


        From: Regulation of myostatin activity and muscle growth


*Transgene Mice:*


        DNAs encoding a truncated form  of the murine myostatin propeptide (amino acids 1?267), were cloned into  the MDAF2 vector containing the myosin light chain promoter and 1/3  enhancer and simian virus 40 processing sites 








        That is , the gene of the mice have already been programmed. This is not a result from injection of Myostatin HMP. 


*Current Production of Myostatin Propeptide*



        Is the current Myostatin HMP which is sold at around $100 per mg the real Myostatin Propeptide? 98% yes and 2% no.


        As a manufacturer of Myostatin, we are always asked the question, is the Myostatin tagged? 


        The answer is yes and our Myostatin is tagged. 


*What is the tag?*


        The tags are chains/pile of  amino acids/proteins, it is foreign protein that will cause immunization  reaction in most cases.  Search immunization reactions for more  details.


*Then, are they all fake or bunk?*


        Well, let?s look at the Labpe Peptide?s Rat Research


        Warning: The research contains  killing of animals, it is for research purpose only, please do not  repeat the experiment if you are not a research scientist. All the  experiments have to be done in facilities that abide by laws and do not  produce any pollution to the environment.


        Group A: One rat was given Myostatin HMP（1mg/vial）www.labpe.com  with 300μg (300 mcg) every three days for six injections, and another  was given the same amount every week (7 Days) for five weeks.


        Group B: The two rats in this  group were used as negative controls, injected with the same amount of  physiological saline with the same respective frequency.


*2．Experiment process*



*2.1 Rats Selecting*



*According to the plan, we selected, grouped and raised male rats with the weight of  150?10g.*







*2.2 Pre-processing of samples*



*Infused  2ml physiological saline in a vial of LABPE made Myostatin  HMP（1mg/vial），shaking till dissolution，and got the processed Myostatin  solution with the concentration of 500μg/ml.*







*2.3 Injecting*



*Group A: the two rats were respectively injected 0.6ml Myostatin solution（500μg/ml）.*







*2.4Comparison after Shaving*



*2.4.1Two weeks later, we shaved the hind limbs of the rats.*















*2.4.2Observed and compared the conditions of muscle growth among group A、B、*



*The rat of group A (Myostatin HMP)*







        Myostatin-300mcg every  3day-VS-blank：the Left one is from group A (Myostatin HMP), and the  right one is from the negative control group.


*2.5 Comparison after anatomizing*



*2.5.1Five weeks later, we anaesthetized the rats to death.*















*The left was from group A (Myostatin HMP), and the right is from Group B (Negative control)*



        Please contact us if you have any question regarding the experiments.


        We are sometimes asked, what  differentiates us from other companies, I think, one answer to this  question will be: we not only test every batch of our products through  HPLC, MS, SDS-Pages, but also design the experiment that demonstrates  the high quality of the products.


----------

